# Humboldt



## Humboldt (Sep 7, 2007)

*Hello,*

*I've been posting here and getting some great information and help, I Gotta say this place is Awesome! anyways I decided to stick around and half ass introduce myself.*

*Peace Out!*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2007)

hello neighbor.


----------



## durban poison (Sep 7, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Hello,*
> 
> *I've been posting here and getting some great information and help, I Gotta say this place is Awesome! anyways I decided to stick around and half ass introduce myself.*
> 
> *Peace Out!*


That's the way it is on here, gotta agree, pretty damn good place this!


----------

